#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Eneco Tour

## DJ_matthias

de ENECO-tour heeft vandaag aankomst in ons dorp (Westmalle)
ben een keertje gaan kijken en heb wat kiekjes geschoten  :Wink: 
misschien ga ik straks nog terug en vul ik de foto's wat aan.

----------


## DJ_matthias



----------


## frederic

tja, de VRT techniekers zijn gekend als de allerbeste geluidstechniekers.

----------


## deurklink

> tja, de VRT techniekers zijn gekend als de allerbeste geluidstechniekers.



 Staan ook wel heelveel geluidsset's en mengtafels op de foto's !? :Confused: 

Kan iemand vertellen wat er met die hoogwerker aan de hand is?

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Kan iemand vertellen wat er met die hoogwerker aan de hand is?



die hoogwerker is voor de straalverbinding denk ik... 
motorcamera's streamen naar de helikopter, helikopter streamt naar hier en van hieruit word de regie gedaan.

deze foto's zijn in de voormiddag genomen, ondertussen staat hij al omhoog met een mannetje in de korf.

----------


## DJ nn

en toch gaat er (vrij) veel mis tijdens live uitzending van zulke dingen
en wij altijd maar best doen om onze kabeltjes mooi weg te werken !!! hahahaha

----------


## DJ_matthias

> en toch gaat er (vrij) veel mis tijdens live uitzending van zulke dingen
> en wij altijd maar best doen om onze kabeltjes mooi weg te werken !!! hahahaha



sjah, de verbinding helikopter - grond wil niet altijd meezitten hé...

de wedstrijd is net afgelopen en Belgische trots Tom Boonen is gewonnen op de "champs elisée" zoals de omroeper het noemde

----------


## vasco

> tja, de VRT techniekers zijn gekend als de allerbeste geluidstechniekers.



Volgens mij is dit toch echt broadcast video of kun jij mij aangeven waar ik op de foto's iets met geluid zie. Ok, op foto 3 zie ik een paar vlaggen. Uiteraard zal er ook geluid bij komen kijken maar aan de foto's te zien is dat niet de insteek hier.

Staat ook een leuk schermpje trouwens.

----------


## Nit-Wit

dat videoscherm... dat ken ik  :Wink: 

specs: 44m2
pixel pitch: 15mm (Saco)

weegt ongeveer 44 ton met trekker d'r voor.

----------


## shure-fan

zijn er ook foto's van het geluid?  ik zag die paar vlaggen ook al

----------


## Gitarist 62

zit wel wat kabel in de lichtmasten geknoopt. Ik vermoed een 100v die op wat plastic hoorntjes uitkomt?...

----------


## LJ_jacob

> dat videoscherm... dat ken ik 
> 
> specs: 44m2
> pixel pitch: 15mm (Saco)
> 
> weegt ongeveer 44 ton met trekker d'r voor.




beetje offtopic, maar maximale gewicht wat er in NL gereden mag worden is toch 40 ton? of is het meer?

----------


## DJ_matthias

> zit wel wat kabel in de lichtmasten geknoopt. Ik vermoed een 100v die op wat plastic hoorntjes uitkomt?...



nope  :Stick Out Tongue:  die worden gebruikt bij de braderij elk jaar vermoed ik, de geluidsinstallatie werd gezet door een nederlands bedrijf. (het busje links)


de speakers waren BOSE 502 als ik het type juist heb... op de onderstaande foto kan je ze net zien:
helemaal rechts op de rand van de foto, boven het bord dat het fietspad aangeeft. En ja, ze stonden ook nog voorbij de 500 meter lijn! allemaal in serie, met haspels rood zwarte draad met speakon.
andere foto's van het geluid heb ik niet, maar die sennheiser vlaggetjes waren voor de commentatoren die in de "eneco-bus" zaten en de wedstrijd op locatie becommentarieerden, er was ook nog een podium waar achteraf de winnaars opstonden en hier werd ook gebruik gemaakt van een draadloze mic.

----------


## feestmuziek

Maximale gewicht in NL mag 50 ton zijn

----------


## Mathijs

De hoogwerker is inderdaad voor straal verbindingen voor draadloze camera's.

kwa geluid is er een hoop te doen op dit soort producties.
Zoals je ziet heeft de camera op de crane een MKH 416 naast zijn camera hangen. 

Verder zal er her en der ook nog een flink aantal mics staan.

Verder verschillende commentatoren etc.

Audio is ook intercom. Daar heb je vaak ook een hoop werk in bij sport producties.

----------


## Outline

Krijg het idee dat ze ook flink wat afstand draaien met de draadloze mic's, dit omdat het ook nog eens actieve vlagjes zijn (vierkante doos op zijkant vlag). Kan natuurlijk ook een kwestie van teveel budget voor de aanschaf zijn geweest.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mathijs

Passive vlaggen? bestaat dat nog?

Wij gebruiken alleen maar actieve vlaggen. Dat heb je gewoon nodig. 
Bij een sport evenement loopt een verslaggever zo een paar 100 meter ver. 

En als ze echt ver lopen, dan krijgen ze gewoon een WZ op de nek.

Maar goed. De vlag die je hier zit hangen is waarschijnlijk alleen voor standuppers en ontvangst bij de finish.

----------


## Outline

Als je goed kijk, zie je er 2. Natuurlijk bestaan passieve vlaggen nog! Hoe wil je anders je IEM doen? Gaat met een versterkte vlag niet echt lukken. Sowieso heb je niet altijd actieve vlaggen nodig. Ik iig niet.

----------


## Mathijs

> Als je goed kijk, zie je er 2



Diversety?

Wij gebruiken ALTIJD actieve vlaggen.
Je weet nooit wat er gebeurd. Niks is irritanter dan zonder berijk zitten.

Maar goed. Dit is een kansloze discussie. Laten we er over ophouden.

----------


## Outline

Is geen kansloze discussie, we hebben gewoon allebei een ander soort werk en daardoor dus andere noden en toepassingen.

----------


## moderator

IEM en relevatie tot het onderwerp....

Eerste slotje van 2008.

----------

